# [GAME][Beta] ProjectMiniTANKS



## SENSBoD (Dec 25, 2014)

*Developer*: Bogdan Dolishniy

*Genre*: Arcade/Action

*Content Rating*: Everyone

*Description*

ProjectMiniTANKS (game hasn't final title) is a tank arcade mobile game.

*Features*

- Dynamic tank battles

- Original visual style

- Simple intuitive control

*Current condition*

Working android beta. Current build includes 11 levels.

*Screenshots*


































*Download *https://www.dropbox.com/s/963wwpzpxnz9pza/ProjectMiniTANKS.apk?dl=0

Please feel free to give me feedback or criticise my work. Also contact me if you have any questions.


----------

